# Telnet for DOS



## DougInCanada (Nov 25, 2006)

Hello all,

I'm looking for a functioning telnet for DOS. I need to be able to boot in DOS with network connectivity (which I have already), then connect to a telnet server, but I need a non-Windows version of Telnet.

Does anyone have any suggestions or URL's where I can locate the necessary file(s) to include in my bootdisk? 

All assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Here's a page that has a host of applications for MS-DOS, including Telnet.

http://www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/Park/2884/dosint.htm


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Go to the command prompt and type "telnet." It's already a part of DOS.

Courtney sends....


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

BUZZ, WRONG!  

It's not part of MS-DOS, it's actually a Windows utility that happens to run in a command prompt, not the same thing.


----------

